# Charas



## HippyInEngland (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi guys

Something interesting to read

Charas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 3, 2008)

my girls fam is from india so this is pretty interesting looks good too lol hahahaha


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 3, 2008)

Yo Ho Hippy,
  Hey dude I read that whole article, and that is some good reading to boot. There was something in there that caught my attention though. Did you read this part ?
Cannabis grown at high altitude is known to be particularly strong. Potency can be related to natural selection of wild strains in harsh conditions. At high altitudes the ultraviolet radiation is strong and cannabis exposed to ultraviolet radiation produces substantially more THC (the main psychoactive compound found in cannabis). It has been suggested that THC is produced as a defense against short wavelength ultraviolet light.
  What is your take on this ? I'm wondering if it would be worth it to pick up a black light and place it in there with the other lights. Catch is I guess you would need it at the beginning of flowering or would you need to run it from the get go.
 Anyone having any thoughts on this ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 3, 2008)

Hola KK

Yes it caught my eye too, in my profession its easy to get my hands on several black lights for free.
I do all my grows in a greenhouse, but I must admit to contemplating a small indoor experiment, the only factor against me is that i have too many eyes in my house, it would have to be stealth and maybe a loft grow using lowryder#2 simply for speed, I grow LR and other strains in my greenhouse so I could compare the greenhouse LR and the black light LR from the attic grow.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 3, 2008)

hmmm well i have a black light in the other room and i am flowering  im going to put it up see what happens lol


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 3, 2008)

found this on ed's site maybe it will help shed some light 


_The article that you refer to, Pot Potency by DMT, discusses the environmental aspects of THC production. In the same issue, I recommended HPS rather than MH lamps.

One of the factors that DMT covered was ultraviolet light. There are three spectrums of UV light. UVA is the least harmful. This is the spectrum produced by black lights. UVC light is dangerous to all life. It is used in water purification systems to sterilize water.

The light spectrum of interest to us is UVB. It affects life in many ways. In humans it causes tanning, skin aging, eye damage and cancers. Other animals are affected by it in all sorts of ways.

The Earth's atmosphere filters UVB light. There is more UVB light at high altitudes than at sea level. Also, sunlight at the equator takes the shortest route through the atmosphere. As the latitude increases, sunlight reaches Earth after going through more atmosphere because of its slanted path. Therefore UVB at the equator is much more intense than in temperate zones. That's one reason people tan or burn so fast in the tropics, and why skin cancer rates are higher in southern than northern states.

A researcher conducted a controlled experiment in a greenhouse. He lit a group of high potency plants similarly except with the addition of UVB light to some groups. He found that the percentage of THC increased in a direct ratio with the increase in UVB light. This research confirms the adage that high altitude plants are more potent than those grown at low altitudes.

If you look at old-world land races of cannabis, plants that have become adapted to the climate and latitude, the ratio of THC to CBD starts at 100 : 1 at the equator. At the 30th parallel (The Hindu-Kush Valley) the plants have a ratio of 50 : 50. At the 45th parallel the ratio is near 1 : 100. This corresponds roughly with the amount of UVB light received at these latitudes. There is much more UVB at the equator than the 45th parallel.

How can you get more UVB light to your plants? Certainly it's true that MH lamps emit more UVB light than HPS lamps. Still the amount that MH lamps emit is small. In fact, many manufacturers use UVB shielding glass to filter out most of the UVB that's produced. The UVB light the plant receives from an MH lamp does increase the plant's potency slightly at the cost of yield, but there are better ways to introduce UVB light into the grow room. They include reptile lights, which emit about 10% UVB, and tanning lamps.

The problem with using these lamps is that they are associated with increased number of cancers and many other problems. They should not be on when you are in the grow room. Not much research has been conducted on using them to produce higher THC values. I will do a full report in a future issue._


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 3, 2008)

Mellow Greetings and Youkey Duekeys,:ignore:
  hey there Low775 and Hippy. Listen I started some reading on this subject too, and there really isn't much on it at all. What 775 came up with seems clear enough, and informative, BUT I wonder if we should pull in some of the other heads here,  and see what they know about it. There ought to be someone here that has tried messing with it. Also I gotta check out my blacklight and see if it is rated the same. :48:
  So much school work sheeeeeesh, I am also looking into why the basic genetics of MJ is really different than a lot of the plants that I grow. Also reading up on the idea that the sex of MJ can be manipulated while yet in the seed shell. HMMMMmmmMmm. I guess I will have to create a post and ask about it. Stay with me guys, this might turn out interesting at the least.
smoke in peace
Kingkahuuna


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 3, 2008)

yea i think we should get more expierienced heads in on this im very curious to all this i would really like to know if adding a uv light would help at all if so i would go in on it, try getting tgb and users alike in here we need to get in on this


----------

